# Claws of Siouxis V



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

All righty then, this rp revolves around my homebrew Astartes Chapter, the Redclaws. If you have read my little thread on this Chapter, you will learn that they are based on the Native American Civilisation.

The Hive World of Karthaeon Exultis, located on the borders of the Eye of Terror, a troubled world beset from within and without by heretics led by Blood-Monarch Sanitis, slaughterer of Hive Luxorvus. An astropathic message left the planetary capital and intercepted by a nearby Imperial Navy fleet harbouring the 10 regiments of Imperial Guard. However, the reinforcements were not the only to recieve the message. For a nearby Black Legion warband under the banner of Sorcerer-Lord Apophis, formerly of the Thousand Sons. The Heretics made planetfall right into the capital's heart and murdered the Planetary governor in the most gruesome manner.

On Siouxis V, a High-Shaman saw Karthaeon Exultis through the flames of vision, knowing full well what would happen to the planet should the Forces of Chaos win, appealed to Great-Eagle Swift-Claw to send a task force to the beleaguored world and he agreed. The force is led by 1st Captain Wind-Runner, accompanied by the High-Shaman and a select force of the 1st, 2nd and 4th companies. As the Battle Barge_Swift Wings_ exits from the depths of the Empyrean, the Warriors of the Redclaws have readied themselves and have headed to the drop pods. As the pods fall, the warriors whoop and scream in anticipation of the battle to come...

Here the characters you will have choice of 


High Shaman (Epistolary Librarian)
Terminator Sergeant*
2 Veteran Sergeants**
Tactical Sergeant
Assault Sergeant
Devastator Sergeant
2 Assault Terminators
Assault Terminator Sergeant
2 Devastators
4 veterans (2 of each specialty)
3 Tactical Marines
3 Assault Marines
After some advice from RP veterans I decided to consider this
* The Terminator Sergeant ,Assault Terminator Sergeant and Terminatorsare obviously of the 1st company as well as
**The two Veteran Sergeants and Veterans will have to start their specialty (ranged or Assault)

Here is how your character should be:

Name: Tate'Iyankapi (Wind-Runner) (make sure the name has a Native American theme)

Rank: 1st Captain of the Redclaws

Company: 1st Company (obviously)

Age: 400

Wargear: 2 Lightning claws, a claw mountered veteran's bolter, melta bombs, frag grenades, Jump Pack, Iron Halo and Artificer armour

Appearance: Like all of his Chapter, Wind-Runner possesses the distinguishable reddish skin tone, which despite his long career has yet to be tarnished and long black and silver hair decorated in feathers and his earrings are the teeth of Daemon Tigers. His eyes are black and his cheekbones are high. Around his neck, is a necklace of fangs collected from slain Tyranids and Orks, his orange and yellow armour has shamanic blessings painted onto it. His Golden Mark 6 helmet has several Aegyl feathers that mark him out as the 1st captain of the Redclaws Chapter and is personally customised to allow his hair to come out without reducing its protective capability, after all nothing is more intimidating than watching a flying giant with wild hair screaming and whooping at the top of his lungs trying to carve you up. His jump pack is designed to resemble the Aegyls of Siouxis V

Personality: A wise leader and fierce warrior, Wind-Runner has a calm and rational state of mind. He is also known to be rather stern with his comrades, knowing full well that the slightest mistake can cause a cataclysm. Despite this, Wind-Runner has a deep sense of humour and bears the trademark compassion that the Redclaws have to all Emperor-fearing life. At best, he is at his most ferocious when leaping into the fight yelling and whooping at the top of his lungs. Placing a high value on the lives of his men, Wind-Runner prefers hit and run tactics and rarely heeds the tactics of the Codex Astartes, deeming them as foolish dogma.

History: Like so many of his Chapter, Wind-Runner was born on Siouxis V as the son of Tribal Chieftain and his wife. On the day of his rite-of-passage, he was chosen by Lore Priest Words-Of-Sacred for his bravery and compassion. After 50 years, Wind-Runner had his first battle in a tactical squad during the Tyranid invasion of his homeworld, the campaign lasted for 20 years until the Devourer was finally destroyed. For his part in the campaign, Wind-Runner was assigned as a member of 5th Captain Twin Fang's command squad. It was during his tenure as the Company Champion at 250 years of age, that when the agri-world of Fertias was raided by the Xenos of the Dark Eldar that Twin Fangs command squad deep striked at the heart the Xenos force, however the Captain was killed by the Archon and his soul imprisoned within a Soul Trap. Wind-Runner engaged the strengthened alien lord, but thanks to his chapter's enhanced agility and the Archon's arrogance, he cut off the Xenos' head and set the soul of his Captain free by smashing the soul trap with his power axe. For his deeds, Tate'Iyankepe was awarded command of the the 5th Company.

50 years later, during the dark days of the 13th Black Crusade. The 1st, 2nd and 5th companies were drawn towards Cadia in a bid to intercept the Black Legions reinforcements from orbit. the then 1st Captain Smiles-At-Fate, 2nd Captain Spirit-Heart and Wind-Runner composed a plan. By using the ship's teleporters, they will send numerous squads throughout the Chaos flagship, with the enemy scattered throughout the ship, each commander will slay the enemy, until their commander is drawn out and then they will deal with him. However, the 1st Captain's teleportation went wrong and deep-striked right in the midst of Chaos Lord, Karthrak the Man-Ripper. After recieving Smiles-At-Fate's distress singnal, Wind-Runner rushed to aid of the Captain. Whilst on the bridge, the 1st Captain engaged Karthrak in single combat but was grievously wounded. Having stumbled across the Heretic preparing to finish of Smiles-At-Fate, Wind-Runner leapt into combat, however Karthrak intercepted the blow and shattered the power axe and knocked the Redclaw next to the 1st Captain. At his instance, Wind-Runner took up the Lightning claws and bisected the Chaos Lord in a quick strike. After this campaign, Smiles-At-Fate was interred within a Dreadnought and Wind-Runner was made 1st Captain of the Redclaws.

After 100 years of commanding the 1st Company, Wind-Runner and 2 other companies were dispatcheD to the tainted world of Karthaeon Exultis after a High-Shaman's visions. Now his warriors prepare for and performing the ancient dances that will make them ready for war, soon Heretic blood will be spilt.

For the High Shaman you have to state your psyker abilities.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Another one Ulthris? Isn't this your third or fourth one without an action thread for any of the others? Hell does no one bother to join? Fuck it, expect a character from me either tonight or by the end of tomorrow. 

Am I to take it that this is larger scale and we will have the boring chore of working with an NPC squad rather than other players overall? Because that is oh so fun, 'interacting' and 'character building' with yourself alone.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Another one Ulthris? Isn't this your third or fourth one without an action thread for any of the others? Hell does no one bother to join? Fuck it, expect a character from me either tonight or by the end of tomorrow.
> 
> Am I to take it that this is larger scale and we will have the boring chore of working with an NPC squad rather than other players overall? Because that is oh so fun, 'interacting' and 'character building' with yourself alone.


FFS, this is actually the third RP which he starts... 

Ulthris for some reason you start recruiting players but never stat playing, I personally will join only after I see an action thread if you will still be accepting players. I really don't want to work on a character for a RP which will not happen... I hope you understand.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

i will post a character later, and would echo what darkreever and Komanko have already stated.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I know, but this time it will start, regardless of how many peeps I got.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So, is it to be assumed that from your doubling the number of characters to play as that any sergeant character will be leading a squad of NPC's? (And allowing that person to essentially bypass any form of interaction or development with other players?)

A single statement assurance post is nice, but if it fails to answer all of the questions or problems than it becomes less than useful for most people.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

They will be part of your squad


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Great, shall be oh so 'fun'. Can't wait to see who jumps forward at the thought of leading a bunch of NPC's they control so that they don't have to interact with other players. (If you can't tell, I rather do not like large scale RP's that have players controlling a lot of NPC's due to the lack of need for interaction or development of any true kind.)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@Darkreever from the novels I have read, sergeants interact with each other a fair amount and often form rivalries. 

Although that's just my two pence to resolve the debate.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Akecheta (Forceful one)

Rank: Veteran Sergeant

Company: 1st company

Age: 255

Wargear: Modified boltgun with modified ammunition and a scope. He carries a power sword at his waist and wears mark 7 armour, 2 frag and krak grenades.

Personality: Akecheta is a fierce individual and can in battle be found at the forefront of the force, fighting with skill and ferocity that a sternguard should fight with. He is at his best at range and leads his squad with deadly efficiently at this. he is stubborn on the defensive and will compete with others for the rear guard position when making a retreat. He can disconnect himself easily when out of battle and can be found praying to the Emperor. He however is very proud and will find any small jibe at him as an insult to his honour and his squad, he will do his utmost to stop this from happening.

Appearance: Akecheta stands tall and proud of his heritage. His face is heavily scarred from his constant life at war, though he thinks that each scar is a proud emblem to bear. His hair is jet black, long and tied back into a ponytail. His face is of a reddish hue while his scar tissue is white. His eyes are deep brown.

History: Akecheta was born like most of his brothers on his home-planet of Siouxis V into a small tribe on an island. He was born to the chiefs son and his mother died in childbirth. he was taught at an early age how to fight and was soon selected to become part of the chapter after his village was destroyed in a tidal wave, Akecheta being the only survivor. He studied hard at his new opportunity, vying to be the best and honour his dead tribe. He was inducted into the scout squad where he earned several marksman commendations as he destroyed the Emperor's foes from afar, wielding a holy bolter.

He was inducted after his spell in the scout company into the fourth company and fought with honour and determination, rising through the ranks. At the age of 100 he was accepted into the 1st company due to his combat abilities and how he showed exceptional bravery, risking his life for his brothers. He fought as a sternguard veteran before his sergeant died in battle against the orks. Akecheta took the role of Sergeant and led his men to victory and then was officially turned into a sergeant. This was at the age of 200, and for the past 50 years he has led his squad.

He has fought against orks in the system of Catharis IV, claiming the war chieftain of the orks in a surprise ambush forcing the tribes to scatter and be hunted down one by one. He has fought the tyranid menace, bringing swift and merciless justice to the hated foes on a dozen worlds.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*Name:* Antinanco (eagle of the sun)

* Rank:* Tactical marine/tactical sergeant (whichever you want)

* Company:* 2nd company

* Age:* 77

* Wargear:* Antinanco wears Mk V power armour with an external rangefinder linkage on the helmet; Mk III sickle mag bolt pistol, combat blade, frag and krak grenades, and Mk Vb sickle mag bolter.

* Appearance:* Antinanco has the reddened skin and high cheekbones of the Siouxis people, along with a sharp, pointed nose and hazel eyes marking the rest of his face. Antinanco’s hair is long, pulled back into a single braided tail and shaved away on the sides. He possesses a clutch of scar tissue from the very bottom of his neck to the back of the right shoulder; a constant reminder of Antinanco’s brush with death aboard the hulk _Searing Blood_.

* Personality:* Antinanco is a silent man, preferring to listen, to the wild and to the word of others before saying anything of his own. He is very in tune with the world, a trait passed on by his long gone tribe. Because of this, Antinanco is patient; willing to wait for long periods to act, speak, or disengage until the time feels right.

* History:* Antinanco was born to a tribe that lived deep within the southern deserts of Siouxis V. Like others of his tribe, Antinanco lived a life of the hunter, learning how to become one with the land, to use it like an extension of the body and a second skin in order to better hide from prey. Upon his tenth year, Antinanco and other hunters attacked another tribe, Antinanco claiming a pair of scalps in the attack and a fine bow as his prize. In his fourteenth year, Antinanco was part of another raid, one against a tribe for which his own had been hunting for several seasons. His tribe was eventually slaughtered, and Antinanco nearly killed; for eight passes of the great sun he survived, hiding from his tribes killers, killing those who were led astray in his pursuit. On the eighth day Antinanco was finally cornered, his back to the mountain-spine of the great sun god, but before the killing blow could be struck angels born of fire descended and took him away.

As a neophyte, a scout of the tenth, Antinanco saw fighting against the orks during three major conflicts over the course of four years. In the third, Antinanco and his squad operated behind enemy lines for three months, tracking the movements of an ork warlord coordinating the forces on the final world of the campaign. Upon the end of the campaign, Antinanco was elevated to the rank of battle brother, his services more than earning him the right of his power armour.

It was during the cleansing of the hulk, _Searing Blood_, that Antinanco nearly lost his life; falling prey to a trap, beset by a broodlord and its guard. Only the arrival of veterans of the first company saved Antinanco and his squad from meeting the spirits in the other-life, but not before Antinanco was attacked by the broodlord itself, tearing through his armour like it was nothing and very nearly rending open his neck and taking off his right arm. On the mountain world of Korfiq, Antinanco slew an ork war-chieftain to avenge the death of the bearer of second company’s banner and for a decade more was he given the honour of maintaining that duty, that the banner should never fall, until all of the orks were cleansed from the system.

Over the next fifteen years, second company fought against splinter fleets of Behemoth; holding the worlds of YY237 while being forced to hold the line on Pligmuv X where the fleet could not be stopped. As one alien menace was ended, another came to the fore and second company exacted another fifteen year crusade to hunt down and destroy a fleet of ork pirates. Now Antincanco of second company finds himself to find on a new world, Karthaeon Exultis; and not to fight the ork menace or unyielding chitinous tide of the tyranids, but instead something just as deadly and possibly far worse.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Goody, your'e both accepted, and darkreever you can be Sergeant


----------

